# real Hav's enjoy a "Havanna"



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello all, 
I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this thread, so please admin, move it if this is not the correct spot.
I'm curious how Hava you Hava is, as they should be loving a "Havanna Cigar" ! hahaha! I love those kind of pictures!! So start sharing!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww those are cute pics


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What are those? certainly they are not really cigars? But I will try anything that doesn't smell...


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are great young & older photos. Yes, you must tell us what those are... to get some more Havs addicted, LOL.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hihi!

They are very neutral but obviously tasty chewing sticks they realy need to work hard on to chew, perfect for the teeth and keeping them occupied....
I to be honest don't know what animal skin it is made of....it's kinda transparent stuff but 100% natural!! I'll see if I can check it up!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Are they rawhide sticks?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I think so, it's just I don't know what kind, there are soooo many different ones.....some are even risky if they are from some countries/animal due to bacteria that can reside even after processing.....
Luckily my pet-specialist shop is very conscientious about those things....


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, Rudy and his friend Carlos are from Havanna too!

Smiles,
Cindy


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cindy - Rudy is a real cutie! I love his white paws. Such a cute picture of him and his friend with their chewies.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great idea for photos!! Of course the Hav has to have his cuban cigar! I've seen Ricky wandering around with his dentabone, holding it like a cigar, but of course I have no picture to prove it! 

I'll keep my eyes open for an opportunity. Great thread, Suzanne!


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Sierra is not alone! My hav has the same addiction, maybe they can join the same rehab group


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:biggrin1: my boys enjoying their bully sticks.......Quincy even slept with his!:biggrin1: 



sorry about the eyes in some pictures....


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I bought Costco's Bully sticks - so cheap but ...pee ewe...they stink - Maddiesmon turned me onto Redbarn Bully sticks and altho they are quite a bit more expensive - soooo much friendlier to the nose!!! :brushteeth:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Caught in the act*

My Oliver loves them as well. 
PS-We call him Ollie most of the time at home but since Catherine was here before us I'll call him Oliver in the forum-Sally


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the 'cigar' pics!! Bunch of addicted Havs there. lol

I bought a bully stick once before Sammy came along and Ricky went crazy over it. Bought two to give them each one a while ago and it was absolute chaos!! :frusty: Sammy would want Ricky's, leave his behind, then Ricky would bark at Sammy because he stole it from him. Ricky is a loudmouth, but he's a scaredycat so won't ever try to take anything that Sammy stole from him. Sammy, though, is very pushy and bossy and will grab things right out of Ricky's mouth! Can anyone say 'alpha dog' ?? :suspicious: 

The first time with bully sticks, I had to stick one outdoors and the other indoors for a while. Sammy acted like he was on drugs with that thing! Totally possessed and possessive. So much so, that I had to take it away after a while. I tried again a week or so later and it was still a pain - for me that is. No bully sticks since then.  sigh.......

The same thing happened with raw meat bones so I ended up quitting those too. I'll try again come fall when it's cold out though.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine,

I agree regular bully sticks I bought smell horrible!!! I now only buy Redbarn sticks or Flossies.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Warning: Swallow before viewing image.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh guys these piccies are sooooo familiar hahahaha!!! Hilarious!!!

Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom, that really does look like a cuban cigar!!!!! Beautiful dog I am assuming a boy right?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's Frolic. A girl. Her nose looks out of proportion in that shot because she was right in my face and the camera lens was as wide as it could go- so there is some distortion.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cheers to Frolic Tom- that's a great picture.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tom,
That is a cute picture of Frolic!I wasn't sure what to expect before I scrolled down........you made me laugh!:laugh:
She cute!:biggrin1:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Cute, cute, cute pictures everyone! Here's Dani enjoying her own


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness Cathy!Another cute picture!Gotta love those eyes!She looks like a dream in the fluffy white fur blanket.This would be just the perfect thing for a winter picture of her......don't you think?:smow:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Julie - I love the winter picture! That is just one of their many beds in our house  - spoiled rotten like all the other Hav's on here!!

I've been taking Melissa's excellent advice on picture taking. Now I'm trying to have my camera ready at all times for their cutie faces. I'm embarrased to say that I probably have taken more hoto: of my Hav's than I have of my grandchildren (shame on me!)


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What beautiful, expressive eyes she has!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cathy- I think I'm guilty of taking more Hav pics than grandkid pics, too :redface:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm guilty of taking more doggie pictures then my own kids!:croc:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I know there is a thread on here where there are more "crate" pic's with kids in them, but, since we're speaking of g-kids, here's one of my youngest granddaughter (3 y/o) who loves to play in Dani's crate. This time she made Dani get in with her and I'm not sure Dani was too happy about it!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

They LOVE bully sticks. But they 'fight' over them. They always want the one the other has.....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute picture of your grand daughter in the dog pen!:laugh:There was a thread about that...I guess several kids get a kick out of it!We don't have one,or I'm sure I would have 1 kid in it for sure!Maybe with a lock!LOLound: 

Dreamer and Tripp like bully sticks too!Hey Shannon---I have that same book!In the background....LOL:laugh:


----------



## Elin (May 5, 2007)

Love your pictures everyone  Here's my cubans with "Havanna cigars":










Theo sometimes picks up a stick outside. Then he carries it home, just like a cigar, and when we come in he trades the wooden stick for a rawhide. (I don't let him chew up the wooden stick because he swallows the pieces.) When they get rawhide sticks, Theo usually runs into the bedroom and hides his. Then he comes back and start whining because he want Isak's stick :biggrin1:

But good friends can also share sometimes:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> Dreamer and Tripp like bully sticks too!Hey Shannon---I have that same book!In the background....LOL:laugh:


I figured with a new puppy coming i better brush up on my info!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a fun thread! Here's an old photo of Lincoln enjoying a "Texas Toothpick".... (before we grew out his topknot and cleaned up his muzzle staining problem!)

Jane


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Jane, i have been thinking of getting a raised 'bed' like the one in your pics. What do you (or your pups!) like about them??


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jane--what are Texas toothpicks?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Jane--what are Texas toothpicks?


I think it is just a brand or another name for a bully stick.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Texas toothpicks are tails - I forgot if they are pig tails or cow tails, but they are tails.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Texas Toothpicks (from Merrick) are cow's tails. They have the little bones in them which scared me at first (I used to remove the bones with a pliers first), but Lincoln is good about chewing and hasn't had a problem with them. I won't give them to my puppy since he swallows everything w/o chewing thoroughly. If you like the "puff" that surrounds the tail like my dogs do, I recommend Merrick's snozzles (no bones, and they can't break off a chunk and choke).

I got the raised bed from improvementscatalog.com. They are reasonably priced. My breeder has similar raised beds made from pvc pipes, but they were significantly more expensive. 

Lincoln likes the raised bed more than Scout. They use every single bed in the house - both of them - I think the location of the bed matters more to them than the bed itself! 

Jane


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The raised bed seems like it would be cooler in the summer months. I notice the donut bed hasn't gotten much use lately...its probably too hot!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My raised bed does not get a lot of use during the summer, as my guys prefer to lay on the marble floor in the foyer, as it is very cool. But their raised bed is in front of our fireplace in the family room and they get a lot of use out of it during the winter. 
Laurie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's Shadow enjoying her "cee-gar"


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Does Shadow have brown highlights like that picture shows? That is Roxie's coloring. Her hair is black except the tips which are brown. It looks like Shadow has been clipped and her brown highlights have remained.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheryl,

You're good! Yes, Shadow has been clipped and does have brown highlights. She has also begun showing a few white/silver hairs on her back. Wonder what color magic she has in store for us??? :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys love them too! It was hard to get all 3 doing it at the same time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Linda!That's cute.......they are sharing............:hug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

And not always happy about it either!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thought this might be fun to start up again. Anyone? here's another picture of Freddie. He just can't get enough, but he has clean teeth!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Benji''s smoking?*

No Mom, it's my C.E.T. chew


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh! Oh! I finally got some bully sticks for Ricky and Sammy! It was about a month ago and I had to pick some up when I spotted them at my usual pet food store. They LOVED them! Sammy, our resident beaver, had a field day with them. 

Ricky.... well... whenever he gets something new, he'll lay like this for a LONG time. He'll toss his head up a dozen times, back up, scoot forward and then squat flat like this yet again. He must think that thing is alien. It's such a hoot!! lol Sammy, on the other hand, figures the treat is fair game since Ricky isn't claiming it. Ah, it makes for very interesting times around here when I take bones out of the freezer for them both! sigh........... lol

Here are some shots....... REAL Havanese - no doubt!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:

Marj, those pictures of Sammy and Ricky crack me up! Sammy has this little happy grin on his face and Ricky really DOES look like he's looking at an alien. LOL. Great shots!


----------



## Lisacats (Dec 12, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this thread, so please admin, move it if this is not the correct spot.
> I'm curious how Hava you Hava is, as they should be loving a "Havanna Cigar" ! hahaha! I love those kind of pictures!! So start sharing!
> 
> ...


what are they? They look good for my Chloe]


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

The first one, I don't really know what it's made of, it's a teeth cleaning stick, so it's a simple rather soft bite off....the second one is a rawhide stick...
Sierra is a really chew-hav!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That first one looks like something we have here called "Dentistix" by Pedigree. My dogs like those too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lisacats, some of those "cigars" in the pics here are Bully Sticks or Texas Toothpicks and are great chews for the dogs. There is at least one thread, should be more, on those... do a search on "Bully sticks" and you should find a lot of talk about 'em.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Tom King said:


> Warning: Swallow before viewing image.


Oh...that is too funny. It actually looks like it's lit!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

*Sophie's Stogie*

I had given my Hav's bully sticks in the past, but they were constipating them, so I stopped. Recently though I thought I would try them again and just allow them to chew on them for 5 minuet intervals. Well, Sophie has been doing fine, but Gabriel has now thrown up after trying it twice. So, no more for Gabriel, but Sophie is still on watch.. Gee I hate not being able to give them chews..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Sophie is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

She is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Diane~ Your Sophie's a doll! She looks tiny, is she?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Leslie,

Sophie is currently 11 lbs and could probably stand to lose one. She does have little imp like features..small nose, paws..etc. (she's 16" long)

When I first read about this breed the book stated that the standard weight for Hav's is
8 - 13 lbs. But since joining the forum, I am finding out otherwise..

Does anyone here hav-a Hav on the small side?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Sophie is currently 11 lbs and could probably stand to lose one. She does have little imp like features..small nose, paws..etc. (she's 16" long)
> 
> ...


Yes, Bella is 8.5 inches tall, 10 inches long, and 6.5 lbs at most. She was very sickly though.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She does have little imp like features..small nose, paws..etc. 


I also noticed some havanese do have imp like features. I wonder why? Bella has that, but Fred and Scudder have the more boxy muzzle and face, as long as I don't give them a bad haircut! Today, I walked with a fellow hav and he had imp like features. He had a cute little face!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, when I go to the NJ playdates, everyone thinks my two are small. That's because they are usually the smallest ones there, except for the petite Bella. But, Shelby is 11.4 lbs and Kodi is 12 lbs on the scale at work, which (unfortunately) is pretty accurate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Linda,

I just think there are some Hav's that are on the small side and some on the large side.
Isn't that true of all breeds?? Sophie also has more of a smooth coat (like a Maltese..but both of her parents had more wavy coats.. go figure)


How old is Bella now?? Is her health still poor?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Diane, Sophie is a gem!! What a pretty face!! 

Sammy is definitely on the petite side, though he's long. He weighs just under 9 lbs. and is about 14" long. His features are all on the small side whereas Ricky is big and bulky.

That's too bad about Gabriel getting sick on those.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay in my house it is hard to get a photo with a bully stick. It is normally world war 3 as the dogs run around like mad to outwit each other to win the one special bully stick! But with 3 dogs around, Dora wanted to parade around showing off the one special bully stick! TAA DAA.....

Also Isabelle didn't get the memo about having to be cuban to enjoy these. Notice how she has no issue with hiding the bully stick and the poor visiting puppy knows better than to even look at her while she is chewing the stick!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Amanda..They are tooo cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda,

Dora looks so cute with her bully stick. I don't know how you manage to get such great close-ups. I get nothing better than a blur or closed eyes from the flash. Great shots.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Geri,
I use an obedience command to watch me. Dora knows to focus up on my face- I am telling you the obedience tricks are fun for all the pictures. I also told her to hold the bully stick!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not really a bully stick, but looks like one! lol It's a bone Ricky got for Christmas.

Oh my, Amanda! That is another adorable pic of Dora !!! Too funny! ound:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Marg...

Ricky looks like he belongs in with this group.... ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I finally got a shot of my Cuban Macho with a 'cigar', it's a stick he grabbed while running and luckily the 'look at me' command worked for once! Took it with my cell phone, came out pretty good, I LOVE his tiny teeth you can see if you take a closer look.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Maryam..that picture came out great!!!! Too bad we can't produce a poster with all of our smokin' Hav's..ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mmmmmmm..... they love their bully sticks!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Cute, Marj!

How do you get them to stay on their towels while chewing?

I try to keep my boys on towels when they have a messy marrow bone. But they totally rebel and sneak up on my LR couch with them! :suspicious:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jane said:


> Cute, Marj!
> 
> How do you get them to stay on their towels while chewing?
> 
> I try to keep my boys on towels when they have a messy marrow bone. But they totally rebel and sneak up on my LR couch with them! :suspicious:


Sigh....... so do mine, Jane. That's why we like leather couches. They clean up well! 

They are rarely on the towel for long, but if it's something really messy, then I shoo Ricky outdoors and put Sammy in his crate. It also helps avoid the stealing that goes on and keeps things peaceful.


----------

